# Probleme mit Audio-Switch



## Kalito (7. September 2011)

Hallo, da mir es immer auf die Nerven geht, das meine Kopfhörer vorn an Gehäuse stecken muss, hab ich mir für meinen hinteren Audioausgang einen Audioteiler geholt. Wenn ich aber jetzt Kopfhörer und Boxen aber an diesem anschließe, dann erkennt er die Kopfhörer nicht und selbst wenn ich über die Boxen Musik hören möchte habe ich ebenfalls die absolute lautlosigkeit. Das einzige, was über die Boxen geht sind die Windowssignale oder wenn bei icq/skype eine neue Nachricht kommt.

Was kann ich da machen? Es scheint auch das wenn ich nur ein Audiogerät am Verteiler habe, das dieser nicht erkannt wird


----------

